
Why Tesla Motors Is Fueling Up on Debt - JumpCrisscross
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/07/business/dealbook/why-tesla-motors-is-fueling-up-on-debt.html
======
warrenm
Simple: the debt is cheaper than not using debt

